# What is Goat Packing?



## bngpackers (May 27, 2013)

hi friends i am  packers and movers in bangalore 
new to this forum. pl tell me What is Goat Packing?

thanks

 best moving company in bangalore


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Bangalore, India?? How on earth did you find this forum?

Assuming you are asking a legitimate question and aren't just "trolling" - and that you haven't already figured it out by reading some of the member's posts and photos here on the site - Goatpacking is simply using domestic goats as beasts-of-burden to carry equipment (usually camping equipment) for us humans. It has nothing to do with packing up and moving of households, which is what I assume your business involves.

Ken


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

bngpackers said:


> hi friends i am  packers and movers in bangalore
> new to this forum. pl tell me What is Goat Packing?
> 
> thanks
> ...


Goat packing is the art of packing a goat into a standard size shipping container for transport by truck, rail or jetsonian shuttle to a remote destination, usually for the purposes of supplying mulching goats to towns and villages within sector 9 of the Centauri zone or the 4th Subdivision of Uranus. These areas are in desperate need of goat mulching and packing the goats is the only way to get them there. The challenge is to fit a mature goat into the smallest size package possible, while insuring that no harm comes to the goat. The goats of course must be shipped overnight by UPS or Fed Ex and strict packing requirements must be met. Edible packaging material such as the mellow of marshes is preferred as is serves as both padding a sustenance for the goat during shipping, of course, kryptonite MUST be added to the water supply or the goats will defibulate. Usually one goat per crate is standard, but with Nigerian Dwarf, to or threes can sometimes be fit into one container, as long as it is accomplished by a seasoned packer. Above all, never pack a goat without obtaining a level 4 certificate from the office of Carpine Welfare Services, of course that would be a felony in this country, punishable by imprisonment in an endorian wookie encampment. So , there is a lot of risk involved. I would find an experiences goat packer to help you before trying to pack any goats yourself.


----------

